# Clomid and Starflower Oil



## Cowgirl007 (Nov 1, 2009)

I have just been prescribed Clomid for three months, but I have been taking Starflower Oil supplements for many years to manage pain I get in my breasts during my cycle. I wondered if I should stop taking the Starflower Oil whilst I'm on Clomid? 

Please can you help?

Thank you!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Cowgirl,

There is very little evidence or advice available when taking conventional drugs alongside herbal remedies. Sorry can't say whether this is okay or not as don't know   I would probably err on the side of caution though and stop the Starflower Oil for now.

Lots of     for treatment

Maz x


----------



## Cowgirl007 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Maz

Thank you so much for your response.  I guessed it'd probably be best to stay off the starflower oil for now, so will do.

Fingers crossed for a positive outcome.



Thanks again
Cowgirl


----------

